# Black running boards



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Hello all,

I am looking for running boards/side steps or whatever they are called. 

The original ones from VW are not all black and have too much silver.

Is there a FULL black version of the original one or aftermarket ones? Completely black, without chrome, silver or blue logos! (There is one, but it has a blue sign on it? WHY??)
I also saw a company who is painting the original ones black and the price is $899 I think. I am willing to pay less than $600.

Any suggestions? I have tried the facebook groups a while ago, but maybe there are some new brands on the market?


----------



## sidewinder1 (May 12, 2020)

i looked at the oem running board and it looks like a chunk of aluminum under there and just looks too bulky imo. i would like something bit more subdued like these...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Have you looked at AliExpress.com?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

I have checked AliExpress, eBay and just random google searches. Nothing.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

*canid.com*



rocknfreak said:


> I have checked AliExpress, eBay and just random google searches. Nothing.




https://www.carid.com/black-horse/peerless-black-running-boards-mpn-pr-w2076bk.html?singleid=2048427317&url=125300497


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> https://www.carid.com/black-horse/peerless-black-running-boards-mpn-pr-w2076bk.html?singleid=2048427317&url=125300497


Thank you!
Any experience with Black Horse products? I see they make a lot of running boards for all kind of cars.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

rocknfreak said:


> Thank you!
> Any experience with Black Horse products? I see they make a lot of running boards for all kind of cars.


I don't have any experience with them. I would check out their website and search for some reviews. Good luck!


----------



## Nasdamus (Mar 21, 2020)

OOS right now but https://www.ebay.com/itm/362819958998


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> I don't have any experience with them. I would check out their website and search for some reviews. Good luck!



PRE-ORDER - Ships on 07.22.20
more details on - https://www.carid.com/black-horse/p...2076bk.html?singleid=2048427317&url=125300497


I have ordered mine two days ago and it was shipped out for delivery yesterday! The black running boards will be here on Thursday. I will share some pictures! Even though I am kinda confused that it says PRE-ORDER ships on 07/22/20


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

*DesertFox* said:


> https://www.carid.com/black-horse/peerless-black-running-boards-mpn-pr-w2076bk.html?singleid=2048427317&url=125300497


hell yea! i like those!


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Is anyone installed this running boards? If yes how it is and where lights is connected to. I am planning to get this but it's no reviews yet 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/232900526799
Thank you 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

I don’t know of anything wrong with aftermarket running boards, but since I had a flat tire today, I realized the importance of the “Floor Jack Adapter” that comes with the factory running boards or can be purchased separately for $37 (Part Number: 000093860A” https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__...ter-Replacement-Part/70042330/000093860A.html

This is just a 2” tall rubber block bolted to your jack, that allows it to reach the proper jack point behind the running boards. Without it you may damage the running boards when lifting your vehicle. Today while on the side of the freeway I was very glad the jack worked.


----------



## standerby (Nov 27, 2017)

I bought one last Christmas. Except it's a pain of ass to cut the hole at the right place I am really like the end result. My son can climb the car and play.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

standerby said:


> I bought one last Christmas. Except it's a pain of ass to cut the hole at the right place I am really like the end result. My son can climb the car and play.


Do you have a picture of your vehicle with them?

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## standerby (Nov 27, 2017)

Here it is. Forgive me about the picture quality.

https://ibb.co/xjhcfkb

https://ibb.co/fpQ1Nd8


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

standerby said:


> Here it is. Forgive me about the picture quality.
> 
> https://ibb.co/xjhcfkb
> 
> https://ibb.co/fpQ1Nd8


Looks good 
That is Black Horse?
I ordered Bearfoot with white led
Will post pictures when it will arrive and I will install 
Thank you for pictures 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## standerby (Nov 27, 2017)

It's from ebay seller speed_dady. Don't think he has a brand name. I like the bigger size and black color. That's why I picked this one.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

standerby said:


> It's from ebay seller speed_dady. Don't think he has a brand name. I like the bigger size and black color. That's why I picked this one.


I order 6" black with white led 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## standerby (Nov 27, 2017)

That's a good size. Mine is 5·5. Sometimes I do wish it's a little bit wider. Yours will be a better option. I only paid around $250. No complaints.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

standerby said:


> That's a good size. Mine is 5·5. Sometimes I do wish it's a little bit wider. Yours will be a better option. I only paid around $250. No complaints.




Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

any links to black running boards? also is it better to have wider boards? never even considered that


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

I got me a Broadfeet black r66 running boards with led lights for my priviose 2019 atlas and now waiting for new dropins from them to install that on my cross sport 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Broadfeet | Wholesale Automotive Accessories Distributor


Broadfeet Motorsport Equipment is a Manufacturer and Wholesale Distributor of Aftermarket Automotive Accessories. View product catalog here.




www.broadfeet.com
 




Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------

